# Point and Shoot Cameras are Basically Dead



## dolina (Aug 29, 2022)

Point and Shoot Cameras are Basically Dead







Almost  every major camera manufacturer has either openly discontinued its  point-and-shoot line of cameras or has not produced a new one in many  years, according to a new report. In short, smartphones have all but  totally replaced compact cameras. 

The compact camera market,  colloquially known as point-and-shoot cameras, has been experiencing a  massive collapse in worldwide shipments over the last decade and a half.  Since 2008, when worldwide shipments reached 110.7 million cameras, the  market has significantly shrunk and fallen to 3.01 million units as of  2021 — a 97% drop.

_Nikkei_ reports  that in response to the market’s contraction, Canon, Nikon, Panasonic,  Fujifilm, and Sony have all either dramatically scaled back productions  or outright admitted that there will be no further compact cameras. 
 “Although  we are shifting to higher-end models, we have strong support for  lower-end models, and will continue to develop and produce them as long  as there is demand,” Canon tells _Nikkei_. 

 Canon denies that it isn’t planning to make new compact cameras, but it hasn’t released a new one since 2019.
 Sony’s  response echoes Canon’s and the company says that it is not  discontinuing new product development in the compact camera space,  although _Nikkei_ notes the company hasn’t made a new “Cyber-Shot” camera — its compact camera line — since 2019.

_Nikkei_ reports that Nikon has stopped developing cameras  that would fall under its “Coolpix” line, the company’s branding for  compact point-and-shoot style cameras. Nikon tells _Nikkei_ that  it still sells two high-magnification models and that future production  volume will be determined by the market, which as noted, isn’t growing. 

Panasonic, which at one point owned the top share of Japan’s compact camera market, tells _Nikkei_  that it has been reducing the volume of point-and-shoots that it has  been producing over the last several years in response to the shrinking  market. Additionally, while it plans to keep making current compact  cameras for the time being, it will focus on developing high-end  mirrorless cameras aimed at enthusiasts and professionals, including a  camera that it plans to release next year that it is developing in  conjunction with Leica. 

_Nikkei_ claims Fujifilm has  ceased production on its compact camera line “FinePix” and is not  actively developing new models for it, instead focusing its efforts on  higher-end models like the X100V and above. 

Ricoh, which owns  the Pentax brand, and OM Digital aren’t mentioned in the story, but  Ricoh seems unfazed by the market contraction and has notably released  two point-and-shoot cameras in the last year: the WG-80 and the GR IIIx (and later along with its special edition).  Ricoh seems immune to making decisions in line with market trends, as  it has also stubbornly refused to make a mirrorless Pentax camera, going  so far as to say that the brand “cannot go mirrorless.” 

It  has been a long, slow process, but the death of the point-and-shoot  appears all but complete at the hands of the smartphone, whose imaging  capabilities manufacturers continue to improve.


----------



## dolina (Aug 29, 2022)

Click here for the point & shoot cameras released in the last 5 years.

Below are the number of models released per year

2022

- 0

2021

- 1

2020

- 6

2019

- 11

2018

- 18

2017

- 10


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 29, 2022)

My Lumix TZ 200 may be classed as a point and shoot but it can outclass any smart phone....


----------



## RAZKY (Aug 29, 2022)

dolina said:


> Point and Shoot Cameras are Basically Dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No matter the camera, point and shoot style is alive and well!


----------



## cgw (Aug 29, 2022)

Old news is no news.


----------



## RAZKY (Aug 29, 2022)

cgw said:


> Old news is no news.


T'was ever thus.


----------



## dolina (Aug 29, 2022)

Last 6 years worldwide shipments of digital still cameras.


Year201720182019202020212022 forecastTotal Cameras24,978,48619,423,37115,216,9578,886,2928,361,5217,850,000Point & Shoot13,302,7978,663,5746,755,4673,578,6433,013,2502,560,000Total SLR & Mirrorless11,675,68910,759,7978,461,4905,307,6495,348,2715,290,000SLR7,595,7086,620,9994,504,9872,374,5692,241,772-Mirrorless4,079,9814,138,7983,956,5032,933,0803,106,499-


----------



## cgw (Aug 29, 2022)

dolina said:


> Last 6 years worldwide shipments of digital still cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> Year20172018201920202021Total Cameras24,978,48619,423,37115,216,9578,886,2928,361,521Point & Shoot13,302,7978,663,5746,755,4673,578,6433,013,250Total SLR & Mirrorless11,675,68910,759,7978,461,4905,307,6495,348,271SLR7,595,7086,620,9994,504,9872,374,5692,241,772Mirrorless4,079,9814,138,7983,956,5032,933,0803,106,499


ZZZzzz...


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 29, 2022)

That lack of P&S cameras is of no concern to me. If I want one I'd buy a Ricoh GRIII for discrete street shooting.


----------



## RacePhoto (Aug 29, 2022)

Wait a minute, I thought the cameraphone made the DSLR obsolete? Now the P&S? Oh the humanity.  

If people don't buy them, there's no reason to design and make new ones. As much as I used to like having a pocket camera, everywhere, all the time, in my pocket, I find there's a divide now. Junk photo for the moment = phone. Good photo DSLR. Oh sure I still have that A1200 somewhere, but I also have an Osmo Pocket2 and a EOS-M.

P&S Just kind of fell out of being taken along. On the other hand, I can still see someone who has one taking it along to some family event, if they want better photos. I mean kind of like larger format vs a tiny photo sensor. I don't know how much people care or how much they make prints anymore?

Sharing isn't photos, it's digital. And I mean, if I was making prints, or trying for better pictures, where I had more control, (not using what I do use, but imagining I'm just someone taking family photos)  I'd still want a P&S over a phone.

Some company will come up with a compact mirrorless, and tap into that, because it's an advance in the technology and they have already developed everything. I don't see a big market demand for a new model, other than that possibly, for people who want the latest and the best, but still want a purse or pocket camera. Not a new and more expensive phone.


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 30, 2022)

Huh, I just bought a P&S Sony Cybershot (an older used one) because I wanted a pocket camera instead of using my phone.  Wouldn’t mind getting a couple more to just leave in the car.


----------



## mrca (Aug 30, 2022)

The gas pedal has replaced the buggy whip.  Tell me it aint so, Joe.  It's called progress.    How many new selectric type writers were introduced lately?     My first cell phone had a box in the trunk and a cord to the handset in the console.   How many new ones like that were produced last year.   In the early 1900's some guy name Eastman replaced the glass plate with film coated with gel.   He introduced the box camera and ended professional photography... not.  It did what the cell phone has done 100 years later, opened photography to a wider market.


----------



## dolina (Aug 30, 2022)

The question on everyone's mind is how the sales numbers related to online forums like ThePhotoForum 📷 Film & Digital Photography Forum

Less camera sold = less new members to sign up.


----------



## mrca (Aug 30, 2022)

dolina said:


> The question on everyone's mind is how the sales numbers related to online forums like ThePhotoForum 📷 Film & Digital Photography Forum
> 
> Less camera sold = less new members to sign up.


I think the sales numbers of cameras is related to a decrease in interest and with the technology former leaps and bounds slowing to a crawl,  fewer new toy purchases.  I thought the husband and wife you tubers who reviewed new gear in a recent video were going to cry  over the change.   There is less and less new gear to review.   In the early 2000's as digital took off, it attracted the computer geeks to what was previously an artist/chemist pursuit.  With fewer and fewer new toys to lust after and smaller and smaller improvement with each new release, I wonder if they have lost interest.   Upside is this could mean more low mileage, cheap used gear.   Meanwhile, my film gear is appreciating and the cost of film is soaring.  $13 a roll for Kodak portra.  I wonder if they are laughing about digital in Rochester now as they can't keep up with demand.


----------



## dolina (Aug 30, 2022)

Some interesting camera shipment stats

Smartphones vs film & digital still cameras






Digital camers: dSLR vs Mirrorless vs Point & Shoots (no smartphone)






Digital camers: dSLR vs Mirrorless (no smartphone or point & shoot)


----------



## AlanKlein (Aug 30, 2022)

While I use my cell phone for occasional shots taking while walking around, I specifically take my pocketable Sony RX100iv when I travel on vacation or go to a specific event like a party.  The ergonomics is much better.  Cell phones slip and slide around and I have to say "smile" to shoot the shot.  In sunny conditions, you can't see a cellphone screen.  With the RX100 I have an eye viewfinder as well as an LED screen to look at.  The flash is better as well.


----------



## dolina (Aug 30, 2022)

AlanKlein said:


> While I use my cell phone for occasional shots taking while walking around, I specifically take my pocketable Sony RX100iv when I travel on vacation or go to a specific event like a party.  The ergonomics is much better.  Cell phones slip and slide around and I have to say "smile" to shoot the shot.  In sunny conditions, you can't see a cellphone screen.  With the RX100 I have an eye viewfinder as well as an LED screen to look at.  The flash is better as well.



Would you buy a new point & shoot today or in future?


----------



## AlanKlein (Aug 30, 2022)

dolina said:


> Would you buy a new point & shoot today or in future?


I'm very happy with my Sony RX100iv.  It shoots 19MB stills and 4k videos.  It has an eye-level viewfinder and zoom from 24-70mm ( the later models increased this to 200mm but I wouldn't upgrade just for the extra range).  

The thing with P&S as with many regular digital cameras is that they've reached maturity.  I still have old P&Ss with 2MB and 4MB resolution.  But newer P&Ss have pretty much maxed out on the feature most of us need.  Any new features are incremental in nature. That's also why sales have decreased in addition to people having cellphone cameras.


----------



## cgw (Aug 30, 2022)

Few here apparently grasp what the Ricoh GRIII or Fuji X-100V is about. Not sure how much more punishment this very dead horse deserves.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 30, 2022)

dolina said:


> Would you buy a new point & shoot today or in future?


No, but not because I, or anyone else, feels they are "dead."  I have one (a phone), and I prefer a DSLR.


----------



## Ozzie_Traveller (Aug 30, 2022)

G'day all

Much of this discussion is to me -old news and nothing to bother about- ... sales of motor vehicles &/or TVs or pick whatever you like - also change up and down as the market if filled / satisfied and customers move on to other needs

With respect to dSLR vs high-end P&S, give me a high-end P&S any day ... but that's me and my style of photo activity

Phil


----------



## Warhorse (Sep 1, 2022)

...and the thunder rolls.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 1, 2022)

Warhorse said:


> ...and the thunder rolls.


As long as there is new legitimate content posted, we'll let it go on.


----------



## cgw (Sep 1, 2022)

Frankly, apart from size, the surviving hi-end p&s(sic)models have very little in common with the small-sensor, zoom-a-rama schlock that once graced BestBuy displays. Seriously,16-24mp APS-C sensors, premium fixed-focal length lenses, and abundant controls don't come cheap but the files do speak for themselves. For me, they more than fill the bill when I can't/won't lug a crippling DSLR bag whose vibe conflicts with candids and street shooting. YMMV, as always.


----------



## Rickbb (Sep 1, 2022)

Point and shoot has never been more popular, only now call them cell phones.


----------



## Ozzie_Traveller (Sep 1, 2022)

I'm new here also - so this topic is still viable for me (at least to some extent)

I'm with Alan here ... and I believe that the hi-end "supposedly" P&S cameras need to be reclassified into a group of their own .... as Rangefinder cameras are

Around my home are heaps of prints from 12" wide to 40" wide all shot via my Panasonic cameras ~ small sensor, damn fine Leica zoom lens jobs, and I can see no reason as to why I need to return to big-bulky-heavy dSLRs (after using film SLRs for 40 years)
Phil


----------



## dolina (Sep 1, 2022)

Rickbb said:


> Point and shoot has never been more popular, only now call them cell phones.


The concern comes about as the smartphones that replaced point & shoots are not from

- Canon
- Nikon
- Sony
- FujiFilm
- Panasonic
- Olympus
- Ricoh
- Pentax
- etc

So if you have a preferred brand in the above list they will either

- merge in 2006 and again in 2011
- close down the camera division
- stop supporting your camera's repair sooner
- pull direct distribution support from your country
- increase retail selling price as they cannot leverage economies of scale


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 3, 2022)

mjcmt said:


> That lack of P&S cameras is of no concern to me. If I want one I'd buy a Ricoh GRIII for discrete street shooting.


I would love to own a GRIII.


----------



## cgw (Sep 3, 2022)

Robshoots said:


> I would love to own a GRIII.


Try to find a GRII. No penalty for a smaller sensor and missing stabilization.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 3, 2022)

I am surprised this thread has lasted this long. Is this not a case of whatever floats your boat.....


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Sep 3, 2022)

dolina said:


> The concern comes about as the smartphones that replaced point & shoots are not from
> 
> - Canon
> - Nikon
> ...



First, Sony makes smartphones.  I use a Sony Xperia 10 iii.  I have posted reports about its cameras, which are not great.  On the other hand, the top-line Xperia 1's and Pro's and V's are supposed to be very good.  But they also cost more, and I have not tried any of those.  Also, as has been mentioned elsewhere in this forum, Hasselblad, Leica and Zeiss are all active in helping to develop smartphone cameras that are so labelled.


----------



## dolina (Sep 3, 2022)

VidThreeNorth said:


> First, Sony makes smartphones.  I use a Sony Xperia 10 iii.  I have posted reports about its cameras, which are not great.  On the other hand, the top-line Xperia 1's and Pro's and V's are supposed to be very good.  But they also cost more, and I have not tried any of those.  Also, as has been mentioned elsewhere in this forum, Hasselblad, Leica and Zeiss are all active in helping to develop smartphone cameras that are so labelled.


You are correct! Sony also makes 50% of all smartphone camera modules found in iPhones, Samsungs and other Android phones!


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 5, 2022)

cgw said:


> Try to find a GRII. No penalty for a smaller sensor and missing stabilization.


Good point.


----------



## cdd29 (Sep 6, 2022)

some are still live & kicking. Fuji can't keep production up with demand for the X100V & Ricoh is releasing new variants of the GRiii. I believe Sony is announcing a new camera that could be classified as a P&S, though it's geared more for vlogging. Canon GX line is going strong. Those are exceptions & specialty cameras though.


----------



## PhillyBill (Sep 6, 2022)

cdd29 said:


> some are still live & kicking. Fuji can't keep production up with demand for the X100V & Ricoh is releasing new variants of the GRiii. I believe Sony is announcing a new camera that could be classified as a P&S, though it's geared more for vlogging. Canon GX line is going strong. Those are exceptions & specialty cameras though.


Don't forget the Olympus Tough is a very popular niche P&S camera as well. It's a classic case of "the camera you have with you." No smartphone has its combo of water protection, crush resistance, cold resistance, and shock durability. And of course, a smartphone battery will run down in a jiffy exposed to the cold.


----------



## Rickbb (Sep 6, 2022)

I have a little pocket sized Cannon that I mostly use for point n shoot. A PowerShot, works well, also does manual, Cannon glass, 40X optical zoom so a little better than an old school point n shoot but not a 12 lb. SLR either.


----------



## misterjones (Sep 7, 2022)

I really don't care how "advanced" cameraphones get, there's always going to be a place for a point-and-shoot for me. As far as I can tell, digital zoom will never be as good as an optical zoom so that's something p-a-s cameras will always have over phones. I'm still using my old Kodak C913 as well as my Finepix S4500 bridge camera (especially the S4500). The Fuji still takes better pics, IMO, over the best cameraphones on the market.


----------



## wobe (Sep 7, 2022)

I agree that there may no longer be the market for new point and shoot cameras but I will certainly still be using one.

Im still using an old Olympus XZ1 (!) which, in most circumstances, still produces superior pictures to my iPhone12.

But my favourite ‘point and shoot’ is an Olympus 35 ED !


----------



## Soocom1 (Sep 7, 2022)

As long as they make idiot proof things, this kind of trend will continue.

Unfortunately the majority of the target market are folks who never had a full interest in photography as an art, but for the "snapshot" moments. 
Nothing wrong with that, but this is along the same lines as those who get their news from Fakebook feeds and comedians.

There will be an eclipse of photography as we know it now in the next 100 years (provided we don't blow ourselves up), and what we see today as advanced will be archaic at best and forgotten more than likely.


How many LF shooters do you see today?


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 7, 2022)

wobe said:


> I agree that there may no longer be the market for new point and shoot cameras but I will certainly still be using one.
> 
> Im still using an old Olympus XZ1 (!) which, in most circumstances, still produces superior pictures to my iPhone12.
> 
> But my favourite ‘point and shoot’ is an Olympus 35 ED !


That’s interesting.  A while back I found my wife’s Olympus 35 RC in a box in the garage.  Apparently they are pretty good cameras and I’m looking forward to putting a roll of film through it.  It appears to be in good shape.


----------



## wobe (Sep 7, 2022)

Robshoots said:


> That’s interesting.  A while back I found my wife’s Olympus 35 RC in a box in the garage.  Apparently they are pretty good cameras and I’m looking forward to putting a roll of film through it.  It appears to be in good shape.


RC has a better lens than mine I believe, love the simplicity - and the results ! 
Hope you get some good shots with it.


----------



## Ozzie_Traveller (Sep 7, 2022)

Question ...

Have any of you done comparison shots from your expensive fone-camera vs a small P&S job?

I have and it shows a considerable difference .... if you want I can post here, but I wondered whether it would change the flow of the thread
Phil


----------



## Soocom1 (Sep 7, 2022)

Ozzie_Traveller said:


> Question ...
> 
> Have any of you done comparison shots from your expensive fone-camera vs a small P&S job?
> 
> ...


I have done a series of shots of diff. film formats and then later digital. 

Format size is king.


----------



## RacePhoto (Sep 8, 2022)

There's no doubt in my mind and being rational and real, that the cell phone has replaced the P&S camera (and pretty much everything else)  for the general public. The claims that the cell phone has replaced the DSLR are a big stretch, because professionals, semi and hobbyists still prefer using cameras, not phones. We want control and the ability to create.

People who want a photo, sure thing, a p[hone will do. Just like a Brownie or Instamatic or Polaroid, or point and shoot, pocket camera. Just before digital there were some pretty interesting and capable 35mm pocket cameras. Olympus made the Trip 35 which was very basic and produced nice images.

The mirrorless camera has replaced the DSLR!   That debate was about speed, focus, quality and all kinds of questions about meeting the demands. Well mirrorless has surpassed and exceeded all limitations and also most DSLRs.

Here's my opinion of the phone camera, it's "Good Enough" and that's why people will use it. Hardly anyone makes prints anymore, and most images are shared online, digital. They don't need to be 50MP for that. They just need to be Good Enough.

Personal opinion once again as it seems people have different demands and requirements and standards. You can't make a tiny sensor camera, using a little thumbtack plastic lens, and process the heck out of it, that will make an image that will be better than a larger sensor P&S. If the trick is how smart the phone is, why not use the same technology on a pocket camera? It would be better then as well?

This is ignoring, bridge cameras, compacts, and things like the EOS-M and now the mirrorless which are superior in all ways. The phone images being as good as a camera image is like drinking the Kool-Aid.


----------



## dolina (Sep 8, 2022)

RacePhoto said:


> The claims that the cell phone has replaced the DSLR are a big stretch, because professionals, semi and hobbyists still prefer using cameras, not phones. We want control and the ability to create.



CIPA global shipping figures tells a different story

1999: 1st year CIPA published global shipping figures
2010:  All time high global shipping figures
2017-2022: Last 6 years
​
Year​1999​2010​2017​2018​2019​2020​2021​2022 forecast​Total Cameras​5,088,207​121,463,234​24,978,486​19,423,371​15,216,957​8,886,292​8,361,521​7,850,000​Point & Shoot​-​108,576,298​13,302,797​8,663,574​6,755,467​3,578,643​3,013,250​2,560,000​Total SLR & Mirrorless​-​12,886,936​11,675,689​10,759,797​8,461,490​5,307,649​5,348,271​5,290,000​SLR​-​12,886,936​7,595,708​6,620,999​4,504,987​2,374,569​2,241,772​-​Mirrorless​-​-​4,079,981​4,138,798​3,956,503​2,933,080​3,106,499​-​Worldwide population​6.034 billion​6.922 billion​7.509 billion​7.592 billion​7.673 billion​7.753 billion​7.9 billion​8 billion​% of worldwide population relative to cameras shipped that year​0.0843%​1.7547%​0.3326%​0.2558%​0.1983%​0.1146%​0.1078%​0.1013%​
​Enthusiast & professionals using dSLR & mirrorless may largely left unchanged.
Consumers are not upgrading, delaying upgrades or never bought dSLR & mirrorless

This is reflective on how many full frame & APS-C cameras there are among the top 3 camera brands

Full frame camera bodies dominate the enthusiast & professional user
APS-C camera bodies dominate the consumer user

As of today these are the camera body-only SKU with USA warranty listed on https://www.bhphotovideo.com/
​
Brand​Canon​Sony​Nikon​Age of Full Frame Mirrorless Mount​4​12​4​Mirrorless APS-C​2 (RF-S mount) + 2 (EF-M mount)​4​3​Mirrorless Full Frame​5​9​4​


----------



## limr (Sep 8, 2022)

Wait, we're supposed to care because if fewer point and shoots are sold, there will be fewer people on photo forums? People who use point and shoots are generally not the ones joining photography forums. And even if forum membership declines, so what? People who share an interest/hobby/profession will always find a way to gather. It's already happened. It's not like we're all chatting on an old Telnet BBS, after all. If forums go away, something else will take its place. I find very little reason to fuss about declining point and shoot sales.


----------



## misterjones (Sep 9, 2022)

dolina said:


> CIPA global shipping figures tells a different story
> 
> 1999: 1st year CIPA published global shipping figures
> 2010:  All time high global shipping figures
> ...



I think a big hole in charts like this comes from the fact that many professionals and enthusiasts don't upgrade cameras all that often, so naturally sales will drop as people find a camera they're comfortable with. If anything, they're going to buy lenses over and over in the case of DSLR owners. I've been running with the same camera (my S4500) since I got it for xmas in 2012. Earlier that same year my oldest daughter took up photography in college and bought a camera similar to mine, an S4300. The camera suited my needs for all these years and I saw no reason to upgrade until this year when I decided it was time to go DSLR (same for her, she's had it ever since and is only now interested in an DSLR). Also, second hand sales are a thing, particularly with people testing the waters with photography as an interest so those sales are not being counted. The DSLR and lenses I bought at the beginning of the year I got from a pawn shop I happened to stop in while looking for music equipment. I have a niece that's getting into photography and was gifted two DSLR's by my stepfather ( a veteran freelance photog) as well as a couple of lenses from me so while she's new to photography, her equipment isn't counted.

In a nutshell, there are people still buying cameras, but it's possible they're just buying them second hand, especially with the economy the way it's been for some years now.


----------



## RacePhoto (Sep 9, 2022)

What I should have written was, yes P&S cameras are dead as are many other levels of digital cameras for consumers. The Phone does what they need and that's Good Enough.

For comparison, some people drive a compact car, others a SUV and some choose a hotter model. But racing and sports enthusiasts will get a Porsche, 911, a Ferrari or a Corvette. I have a minivan. All of the above could go for groceries, or work for commuting. Some of them have much more potential for speed and cornering. 

Some cameras are much better at making large high quality images. Phones and P&S aren't those cameras in any case. But for recording everyday life, holidays, concerts, anything else, phones are just fine.

What's the old line? What's the best camera? The one you have with you.


----------



## dolina (Oct 27, 2022)

Gen Z is Bringing Back Digital Cameras of the Early 2000s
					

The most unexpected camera trend of 2022 so far.




					petapixel.com


----------



## cgw (Oct 27, 2022)

dolina said:


> https://petapixel.com/2022/10/26/gen-z-is-bringing-back-digital-cameras-of-the-early-2000s/[/URL



Nano-trends like these last about as long as a medium-strength hangover--thankfully.


----------



## dolina (Oct 27, 2022)

cgw said:


> Nano-trends like these last about as long as a medium-strength hangover--thankfully.


It is also possible that writers ran out of ideas for their quota that week.


----------



## RacePhoto (Oct 28, 2022)

dolina said:


> It is also possible that writers ran out of ideas for their quota that week.


Now that makes some sense! Nothing in the news, so they create news from the minimal scraps. I loved the list of best P&S cameras. Really? You'll see my answer below, any camera that uses those and a SD card, not some Mfg. specific like some tried to force on us.

Hey, lets not forget there are whole groups of Analog photographers, that are into old equipment, why not P&S cameras? 

My ride along for years was an A400 until I upgraded to something "better" and A1200 Canon. 12MP P&S that rode between the seats in the car, in case I needed to grab a shot. The reason I picked those models was pretty basic - they use *standard AA batteries*, which can be found anywhere, instead of some specific rechargeable.

The same camera also fit into my photo vest pocket for walking around, if I wasn't taking a real camera.

iPhone SE here, I'm still in the dark ages. Car camera is now a T2i with a 28-135 and other than the size, it's essentially a large format P&S?


----------



## AlanKlein (Oct 28, 2022)

RacePhoto said:


> Now that makes some sense! Nothing in the news, so they create news from the minimal scraps. I loved the list of best P&S cameras. Really? You'll see my answer below, any camera that uses those and a SD card, not some Mfg. specific like some tried to force on us.
> 
> Hey, lets not forget there are whole groups of Analog photographers, that are into old equipment, why not P&S cameras?
> 
> ...


I've got a Canon Elph Sd750 or a Canon S95 if you're interested.


----------



## PhotoHobbyist (Nov 7, 2022)

Todays P&S cameras now have advanced super zoom and image stabilization that phones can't match.  They can catch things that otherwise would be missed.  My Canon SX720 with 40X analog zoom extended with 160X digital zoom took pic of a sign hanging from a stop light that was barely visible.


----------



## RacePhoto (Nov 12, 2022)

AlanKlein said:


> I've got a Canon Elph Sd750 or a Canon S95 if you're interested.


Mine are just for fun now and the funny thing is, last one I couldn't resist was the SD750 at a church resale shop, for $2.99 - complete, with manuals, in the original box. 

Just realized one more reason, other than standard batteries, that I like the Powershot series. They have a viewfinder.

Back on topic. P&S and pocket cameras are history. If demand is anything to set the company policy, I can't imagine anything much new being developed.


----------

